# Time to introduce myself



## Bittersweetlastlaugh (Sep 24, 2008)

I just signed up for these forums and look forward to reading your work. So far, ive been highly impressed by what ive seen. Being a young writer, im always marveled at how there are so many talented writers out there who can each bring a very distint, unique voice to the world. We live in a world were many people are afraid to speak up, to stand up and be unique, and i look passionatly forward to reading and discussing with you that voice.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello there bittersweet, and welcome to WF.  Glad to have you.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, hello, bittersweet... There's a ton of interesting and important threads to check out... just be sure not to mention Palin... lol, welcome to the forum...


----------



## Nickie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi there from me as well, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## wacker (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello Bittersweet, welcome to our humble forum. We are here to provide you as much assistance as possible. Along the way you will receive great advice, critique, feedback and plenty of encouragement. Again welcome.

Wacker.


----------



## Docta (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum bittersweetlastlaugh, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello there


----------

